# Check engine, Sevice traction & Stabilitrack



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, so i have an 11 LTZ 1.4l. The other day I was driving in the rain and with no warning my check engine light and traction control lamps lit. Then my DIC displayed "Service stabilitrack" then it displayed "Service traction control". Then it all just disappeared. Any clues:question:? Should i take it into the dealer? Haven't had any issues since.

Only Mods I have are an Injen CAI and Jet performance MAF(* i know waste of $)


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Ok, so i have an 11 LTZ 1.4l. The other day I was driving in the rain and with no warning my check engine light and traction control lamps lit. Then my DIC displayed "Service stabilitrack" then it displayed "Service traction control". Then it all just disappeared. Any clues:question:? Should i take it into the dealer? Haven't had any issues since.
> 
> Only Mods I have are an Injen CAI and Jet performance MAF(* i know waste of $)


Mine did the same thing once for about a minute or two. I haven't had any problems and the light hasn't come back on. When I take it in for it's first oil change I'll have then check it out.

If it stays on, take it in.


----------



## Ajax Inferno (Jul 1, 2011)

I had all those messages pop up but happened when I started my car (manual LS). But I also had a rough idling engine for about 30 seconds as well. After 30 sec, everything cleared and engine idle was fine. I drove it around the block and it was ok. Had Onstar run diagnostics but came back fine. I'm going to take it to a dealer near my work tomorrow and have them look at it. At least pull the codes...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

A few days ago I had my DIC display "service traction control" for only a split second after i started my car. It did it twice on separate occasions 2 days apart. Stock LTZ with 18000km on it.... anyone else?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

remove the MAF (bad for your engine) and replace the injen with the stock airbox. clear the codes and see if they come back


----------



## superc (Dec 28, 2011)

Having multiple problems with check censer control light, into shop now for third time. 1. changed front r hub and censer lasted about a week, brought it back AND they replaced the loom to the right wheel. 2. repaired loose connector 3. light came on stuck in 2nd gear about 1 min light on in shop at clermont Florida dealer for 2nd day still problem unknown, less then 500miles since 2 nd repair in naperville, Il. Anyone have a idea or similar problem.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Miine did that a while ago. It was when I first tried to start the car. It stalled, started and stalled again. The wrench to signify a repair flashed up and stated that I had to get the T.C. serviced. when I phoned onstar the mechanic I talked to told me that a sudden change in temperature could affect the sensors. Interestingly, it had gone from mild to freezing that night when I went out to start it. It hasn't done it since by the way


----------

